
Original Hobo Nickel Society - pentestercrab
http://www.hobonickels.org/
======
pentestercrab
Anyone interested in hobo nickels should take a look into the works of Roman
Booteen[1], Aleksey Saburov[2] and Paolo Curcio (MrThe)[3]. They each have a
unique style and their work is incredible for using hand push gravers.

[1]
[https://www.instagram.com/romanbooteen/](https://www.instagram.com/romanbooteen/)

[2] [https://www.saburovart.com/2016](https://www.saburovart.com/2016)

[3]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20160323235021/http://www.mrtheh...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160323235021/http://www.mrthehobonickels.com:80/hobo-
nickels/2014.html)

------
jansan
These are the kind of small pieces of information that I always hope to find
on HN. Thanks for posting.

